
How much faster is Redis at storing a blob of JSON compared to PostgreSQL? 16× - chtitux
https://www.peterbe.com/plog/redis-vs-postgres-blob-of-json
======
bradknowles
And did the OP try using Postgres with enough RAM allocated to it so that it
could keep the entire database in memory?

In one test I’ve done, I saw running a full report going from taking five
hours to just fifteen minutes. Which, coincidentally, is a factor if 20x.

So, maybe he could see comparable speeds, if he gave Postgres the ability to
do the read and store operations the same way that Redis does?

------
alsadi
How about making it redis+msgpack vs. postgresql json-like?

